# FreeBSD USB driver



## vishalu93 (Aug 11, 2009)

I am trying to understand FreeBSD USB driver stack. The code is not commented and hence it is difficult/time consuming to understand the code. Are there any documents available describing different functions of USB driver.


----------



## danger@ (Aug 11, 2009)

I am not sure whether you are reading the FreeBSD 8.0 usb code, and if that's not the case I highly recommend you to do that, as usb stack has been completely replaced in the upcoming release by the new one. It is being maintained by Hans Peter Selasky (hps@).


----------



## vishalu93 (Aug 12, 2009)

I am using FreeBSD version 6.0 as my project is based on that version of FreeBSD. Are there any documents available for that version?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 12, 2009)

vishalu93 said:
			
		

> I am using FreeBSD version 6.0 as my project is based on that version of FreeBSD.


You do realize 6.0 is EOL?


----------



## vishalu93 (Jun 23, 2011)

Are there any documents which I can read to understand FreeBSD 8.0 USB code?


----------



## richardpl (Jun 23, 2011)

http://www.selasky.org/hans_petter/usb4bsd/index_Obj8_00.html

You can also ask questions on freebsd-usb@ mailing list.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 23, 2011)

vishalu93 said:
			
		

> Are there any documents which I can read to understand FreeBSD 8.0 USB code?



FreeBSD Architecture Handbook: Chapter 13 USB Devices


----------



## vishalu93 (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks Guys!


----------

